# How do you guyz keep track of what driveways u have plowd?"



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

im thinking like to get a tmobile no contract phone for business and then like have to dfigure of when to plow like 1-5 inches or what and how often..


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

what?


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

what?..........


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

good start . you sound interested in this trade . When you get your license , start with a pick up and learn how to drive in that mowing lawns during the summer . When your comfortable driving , save up for a plow and start your winter service with them same customers and wallah , your an entrepreneur.

Thats how most guys start out .Good Luck


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

there is an iphone app
Nor Easter storm systerms


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

http://noreasterss.com/


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Have your mom help you make a list.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

First off, stay in school and focus on grammar and speech classes.

Being able to sell yourself and your work is the first fight.



...........


----------

